# Question to any who care!



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

*Sub-woofer Question to any who care!*

Ok guys, I've tried for weeks to get sub woofers hooked up in my trunk to the factory stereo. But everyone keeps telling me that i need a 150 dollar out-put converter on the existing amp. But I think I can wire a standard converter in before the signal gets amped, can i or can't I? And where the HELL is that amp located at, everyone keeps saying under the passenger seat...it's not there unless i'm blind and stupid. And another thing....How's come you never see a pontiac car listed in any top racing video games such as Grand Turismo.....is it gonna be in the 4th one? the have camaro's but no T/A's or such......WTF? I do know that the holden CV8 is in the need for speed hot pursiut game...doesn't hold a candle to the mcClaren or the Ferrari F-50 though


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I read on another thread that the amp was in trunk area.........check that thread would be my advice


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Lambertgoat,

Your subs will need to be powered by a seperate amp, click here for an Amplifier Wiring Diagram of a typical set-up. The diagram also includes hyperlinks to better explain the connections. The amp should receive it's signal from your radio's preamp outputs through RCA cables. I don't think the GTO has a seperate amp other than what is built into the radio to provide 200 watts. This diagram shows 2 amps, one for your standard speakers and one for the sub woofer. You may not need the amp for the standard speakers.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Lambertgoat,
> 
> Your subs will need to be powered by a seperate amp, click here for an Amplifier Wiring Diagram of a typical set-up. The diagram also includes hyperlinks to better explain the connections. The amp should receive it's signal from your radio's preamp outputs through RCA cables. I don't think the GTO has a seperate amp other than what is built into the radio to provide 200 watts.


yeah i know that much, i have the system from another truck i had it in, and it's just taking up space i think jl's would sound awful nice in that car, but don't know how much the gas tank will absorb???hmmm??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I did a search on this site and found where you have been working on this for a month or so. Here is a Line Output Converter that you may be able to connect to one of your rear speakers. I can't believe the factory radio does not have RCA outputs.


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

lambertgoat,

I have found the factory amp and it is in the trunk. Open your trunk and then you have to pull the carpet back on the left side. The amp in inside the outer fender. It isn't really very accessible.

As for Pontiacs in games, a car list I found for Gran Turismo 4 had the '04 GTO in it. I will be getting this game if this is the case just so I can "pimp my ride". A thing to keep in mind is that all these games have to have permission from the car manufacturer in order to use the likeness of their cars in the game. Maybe Pontiac in the past did not.

Chuck


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

chagloch said:


> lambertgoat,
> 
> I have found the factory amp and it is in the trunk. Open your trunk and then you have to pull the carpet back on the left side. The amp in inside the outer fender. It isn't really very accessible.
> 
> ...


Chuck,

Does the amp have RCA outputs?


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Does the amp have RCA outputs?


If memory serves me correctly, no.

Chuck


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2004)

The new release "Need for Speed Underground 2" has the 2004 GTO in it. I have played it and the GTO is the drift King in stock condition. That doesnt even include the upgrades you can put on it. The game is definitely worth trying. I tried on PC but they have it for XBOX and PS2. Have fun.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

"Need for Speed:Hot pursuit" also had the GTO in its Australian version, the Holden HSV Monaro 
if memory serves me right I believe you can also use it as a cop car too.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I looked. The sub-amp in the trunk doesn't have RCA inputs. Most after market amps have a high level input that can be used instead of RCA's, so you could just splice into the speaker wires.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

*Got er in fellas*

Got the goat wired for subs....was a Biotch doing so, but was worth it, i was worried about sound quality with the gas tank being there. i wired a switch into the center console as well so i can turn the subs off during driving..it's cool and all but sometimes gets annoying......oh yeah....trunk lid rattles horribly as well as license plate, prolly investing in dyna mat real soon


----------

